# Another positive study



## SmokeyJoe (7/2/17)

Man, this makes me want to bust out a Carlton Dance

http://ewn.co.za/2017/02/07/consuming-e-cigarettes-is-much-safer-than-smoking

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## PSySpin (7/2/17)

this is the type of news coverage i like, will definitely forward it to all my smoking friends. Thanks for sharing it with us.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (7/2/17)

Kudos. Glad this is out there. Another one for vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/2/17)

Great to see

Thanks for sharing @SmokeyJoe !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Warlock (7/2/17)

Nice find @SmokeyJoe Thank you very much for posting

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (7/2/17)

Its a pleasure guys, the more positive news there is about vaping, the better


----------



## Huffapuff (7/2/17)

Yay! 

Let the truth grow.


----------



## JB1987 (7/2/17)

Great article, nice to see something positive. I see that quite a few comments on Facebook are about "e-cigs will blow up in you face", one idiot's post and that's what gets stuck in people's heads


----------



## Clouds4Days (8/2/17)

Nice find @SmokeyJoe 
Interesting part in that read was that they only found a improvement in health if one quits the stinkies completely.

This should help urge the few people that have cut down on cigs by vaping to quit the stinkies entirely.

Vape on peeps...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (8/2/17)

Yeah, that bit about dual users having as many toxins in their bodies as smokers was a bit confusing to me. I suppose one would need to put some numbers on it. By dual users do they mean guys who smoked 30 a day and cut down to 28 by vaping, or guys who smoked 30 a day and cut down to 5 by vaping? I would find it very hard to believe that someone who smokes 5 would have the same toxins as someone who smokes 30.

Some doctor in the US is using this to claim that vaping doesn't reduce harm by as much as vapers claim. The interesting part is that they didn't do a study on dual users who still smoke while chewing nicotine gum or using patches. If they found that these dual users also still had high toxin levels, would they then say that NRT products don't reduce harm by as much as big pharma says? I doubt they would.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (8/2/17)

Ye Great Find well done @SmokeyJoe

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (8/2/17)

Also found this on MyBroadband.co.za

https://mybroadband.co.za/news/gadgets/197767-e-cigarettes-safer-than-standard-cigarettes-study.html

*E-cigarettes safer than standard cigarettes – Study*
News24 Wire7 February 201723 Comments




217
shares
  

E-cigarettes are safer than standard cigarettes, and switching will reduce a smoker’s intake of tobacco-related carcinogens and toxins, a study has found.

While e-cigarettes had increased in popularity, concerns about the potential exposure to carcinogens and toxins still persisted, according to an American College of Physicians’ study published in the Annals of Internal Medicine. It was written by Dr Lion Shahab and her colleagues at University College London.

“Some reports claim to show that e-cigarettes are as harmful as smoking, but the study authors say those reports are based on studies that bear little relationship to exposure of e-cigarette users in the real world,” Shahab said.

Researchers measured the intake of potentially harmful chemicals by e-cigarette users and compared them to people using licensed nicotine patches and cigarettes.

The study found that when smokers switched completely to e-cigarettes, their intake of cancer-causing chemicals dramatically fell to a level found in people using nicotine patches. Their intake of nicotine remained largely unchanged, however.

Using e-cigarettes or nicotine replacement patches while continuing to smoke cigarettes does not seem to offer the same benefit.

According to the authors, the results confirm that e-cigarettes, like other nicotine replacements, are much safer than conventional cigarettes and may be a useful long-term quitting aid for patients who smoke and have struggled to stop with other available support.

The authors still urged users to stop smoking completely to achieve health benefits.

The primary funding source for the research was Cancer Research UK, the Americans College of Physicians said.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

